# Giving medication



## newtobudgiecare (Apr 15, 2015)

*Need advice on how to give oral medication!*

As some of you may know, my budgie Oliver died earlier this week. I took my other budgie to the vet and they believe that he has a respiratory infection. I have been giving him 0.04ml of enrofloxacin twice a day since thursday... but Im really worried that I am doing it wrong.

The vet didnt mention anything about how to do it beyond how to hold him and how much to give, but Ive fed baby birds before so I didnt ask too many questions. The thing is, Im finding it really difficult to give the medication slowly with this little syringe, so it is all squirting into his mouth at once. Every time I do it I try harder to only give a little bit but it doesnt work.

He sneezes a couple times but then is completely back to normal within like 30 seconds... Should I still be worried that it could be going into his lungs? He hasnt been getting worse, in fact he has been a bit more vocal and active in the last 2 days. Im just really nervous at the moment and his breathing doesn't seem to be any better.

Could someone please let me know what the best way to give the medication is? Should I break the dosage up so its less liquid to swallow, or is what I am doing okay? He's pretty good about it all, but definitely wants to be held for as short a period of time as possible .. which is why I havent tried giving 0.01ml x4 yet.

Also, if anyone has used this medication before on a minor respiratory infection... how soon should I expect to see results?

Could really use some expert advice!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I am sorry about Oliver it is good you have caught the infection in time. It is difficult trying to get medication into a budgie's beak at the best of times.
It is good that your budgie does allow you to hold him without too much struggle.
I found if I pushed the plunger almost down fully before I actually inserted the syringe into the side of the beak I could control the flow a little better. Other than that maybe have somebody else actually hold him whilst you administer the syringe. Or vice versa. Have you checked if you can get a smaller syringe, I know there are some very thin tube like ones for nectar eating type birds you can get. Good luck don't stress is the main thing and go slowly as you can.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes.... this can be really difficult. The thing I have found most helpful is to wedge the syringe in the back corner of the mouth and direct the flow over the tongue and down the throat. Have you budgie tilted at the ideal angle to direct the flow if meds to where the need to be. Take your time getting the syringe in the perfect position to ensure theat your bird actually gets the full dose of the meds. Push the syringe fast and steady, but not forceful. I don't think sneezing is absolutely normal, that may be more of a factor of him clearing the secretions from his respiratory infection than from you giving the meds. Does he sneeze up stuff that looks like the medication? You should start to see improvement in 2-3 days, if you don't than I would call the vet for possibly another medication or to take you bird in for an injection. Good luck.

I posted this on another thread a few days ago, you may find it helpful. There is a video of us giving meds to our budgie:

"Sorry to hear little Bud is not well. We had to give our Penry a course of medication recently and it took us a while to get the hand of it. The first thing I will say is make sure you have plenty of time. The first couple days I was running late for work, and us being rushed made the whole situation more stressful on Penry than it needed to be. Second thing is be calm and patient. This will help Bud feel the same way.

We took Penry onto the bathroom, closed the door, turned the light off, and then caught him with a tea towel. You can use your hands but I preferred the towel because that tricked Penry into thinking it wasn't really us that was catching him, and we also used the towel to keep his eyes and feet covered to keep him calm. Then lodge the syringe in the corner of his mouth over the tongue and inject the meds quickly. Offer millet immediately so he doesnt cough the meds back up.

Here's a video of use giving Penry his meds so you can see how it goes.





Hope this helps.... let me know if you have more questions. This is actually a pretty difficult thing to do and no matter how good you are your bird will NOT like it. Hang in there and hope Bud gets better soon!!"


----------



## newtobudgiecare (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much! I will try these tips tomorrow. 

Just one question for Birding.. Which direction do I give the medicine it in? It seems like you are giving it diagonally into his left side, but I think I just read to give it to the right side. Is the video flipped? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm… the video may be flipped. I don’t know that it matters though, as long as the meds go down the esophagus and not the trachea. I usually gave the medicine and since I am right- handed I gave it from the right side. My husband gave the medicine for the video so I could film, and he is a lefty— maybe that’s what happened?? I would just say whatever is easiest for you. Maybe another member can weigh in?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Seeing as he has a respiratory infection you can also place his cage into the bathroom with the hot tap running to make steam, or use a kettle and tent over the cage this helps open up the airways, adding a couple of drops of eucalyptus oil will be of great benefit as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I read on your other thread that little Oliver didn't make it.
I'm very sorry for your loss.

I'm closing this thread now.
If you wish to make a memorial thread for Oliver in the "In Memory" section of the forum you are welcome to do so.

Fly high and free sweet Oliver; rest peacefully wee boy.*


----------

